# Viper 5901 w/ smart start



## Gustavo621 (Dec 2, 2015)

So about a month ago, I started my car with my remote starter, started fine. Went out to the car and pressed the brake pedal, car shut off which is normal. Then wen I went to try and start the car with the push button, it wouldn't start took about 5 tries, it cranked but wouldn't turn over. I blew it off as a fluke. 

A few days later I was sitting in my car listening to the radio with the ignition off, all of a sudden everything started to dim and radio shut off. Car wouldn't start without a jump. I checked the battery and it had an apparent leak on top, I took it back and they gave me a replacement and everything was running fine until this morning, I started my car remotely again, went in to start it with the push start and it took about 10 tries, any ideas what it would be? Alternator was replaced last year along with battery and battery again about a month ago. Is there some sort of security feature on the alarm that may be acting up and not letting the car start?!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

What is the year make model?


----------



## Gustavo621 (Dec 2, 2015)

2006 Lexus IS350 has 65k miles I did the spark plug change earlier this year ". Other than that mishap, everything runs smooth. It's been turning on fine ever since the other day.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

What is your takeover procedure when getting after you remote start your car? You should unlock the doors, get in, push the start button to run then step in the brake to disengage the starter.


----------



## Gustavo621 (Dec 2, 2015)

I get in, step on the brake which causes the car to turn off and then I turn it on manually with the push start button. That's how the guy at the alarm place told me, he said that there was no takeover that didn't involve the car shutting off for these older Lexus push starts.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Try this, remote start it, get in, press the start button twice then step on the brake. Tell me what happens then.


----------



## Gustavo621 (Dec 2, 2015)

The car turns off with the first press of the start button. However, if I press the start button once, when the car shuts off, if I step on the break without pressing the button again, the car turns on


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Well it is a Lexus they are difficult at times.


----------

